# wow- RHC emailed me confirmations today



## Blondie (Jan 17, 2006)

I made three rezzies on Jan 2 and today I got email confirmations for all three- two are for NYC Aug and Sept and one is for Hyatt Cancun in Sept (a freebie bonus week from a resale)  Maybe this means that they are doing a better job of bookkeeping and the like??? 

Pollyanna (aka Blondie)


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 17, 2006)

Blondie said:
			
		

> I made three rezzies on Jan 2 and today I got email confirmations for all three- two are for NYC Aug and Sept and one is for Hyatt Cancun in Sept (a freebie bonus week from a resale) Maybe this means that they are doing a better job of bookkeeping and the like??? Pollyanna (aka Blondie)


 
I have 5 outstanding RHC reservations.  3 were made online and I can download those confirmations from www.royal-holiday.com.  2 were made over the phone a month or more ago... one is for 20Dec Affinia Dumont, one is for 10Feb Hotel Napoleon Paris.  I want the one for Paris NOW,  I've called and asked for it several times, each time being told I'd have it by email in 24-48 hours.  I got one of them today, guess which, right, Dec-NYC, not Paris.  Their admin is hosed.


----------



## Blondie (Jan 17, 2006)

Well Joe- after reading a post on this a few weeks ago I tried to download and print them online but could not. Then, today, I got all three in separate emails, and , they are two separate  accounts still so that is interesting. Then I got the e-newsletter from them too.  Can't wait to get to the Affinia this summer and visit my daughter in NYC for some girl fun. Good luck to you as you wait...


----------



## Hoc (Jan 18, 2006)

Blondie said:
			
		

> I made three rezzies on Jan 2 and today I got email confirmations for all three-



Time to buy a lottery ticket.


----------

